
Firebug as dev model - bootload
http://www.getfirebug.com/blog/2007/05/09/job-at-yahoo/
======
bootload
I noticed that a reference to parakey ~ <http://www.parakey.com> popped up
today ( <http://www.parakey.com/jobs/summer.html> ) and looking at the intern
requirements and development model ...

_'... Parakey is both a platform and a set of applications. The platform,
written in Python, C++ and JavaScript, offers a means of building applications
that merge the best of the desktop and the Web. Like desktop apps, these apps
work offline, offer more privacy than pure websites ...'_

Firebug is an open source development tool and is probably the basis of their
browser client (controls + data store) with a server component doing the
business logic (assumption).

I'm wary of any browser based solutions. It's either give away the UI as
plugins or re-building Mozilla (think flock). is this a reasonable approach to
solving the _we don't trust you with our data_ problem yet still using a web
based API?

